# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán - Nhà Hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

*Nằm ngay trên đường Văn Cao, đối diện Sân vận động Quần Ngựa, Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán quả là địa chỉ rất dễ thấy cho những ai muốn tìm đến để thưởng thức chút hương vị miền sông nước Nam bộ.*


Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán có 2 tầng được thiết kế riêng biệt. Tầng 1 là sảnh lớn với các bàn ăn được bài trí độc đáo, khi ăn, thực khách có thể quan sát phố phường và nhìn ngắm vườn cây xanh mát, thích hợp cho bữa ăn của gia đình hay liên hoan công ty, họp mặt. Tầng 2 là hệ thống các phòng vip được bố trí riêng biệt, sang trọng, phù hợp cho các buổi gặp gỡ đối tác hay những người muốn có không gian riêng để thư giãn cũng như thưởng thức món ăn nơi đây.


Các món ăn là những đặc sản của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, mang đúng hương vị đồng quê Nam bộ như: cá rô, cá lóc nướng mọi; cá thác lác chiên sả; củ quả luộc kho quẹt; đậu bắp chấm chao; rau đắng, bồn bồn, bông hẹ xào tỏi… Và đặc biệt, lẩu cá kèo lá giang và lẩu mắm cá lóc là 2 món ăn được rất nhiều thực khách lựa chọn cho bữa ăn của mình. Ngoài ra, Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán con có các món đặc sắc như: cua đinh nấu rượu vang; rùa nước rừng U Minh hấp nấm; gỏi cá mú đỏ Phú Quốc; cá mặt quỷ hấp tàu xì Hồng Kông;  bào ngư Phú Quốc hấp nấm đông cô… mang đến cho thực khách nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn cho bữa ăn của mình. Quý khách cũng có thể đến để ăn một bữa cơm đúng kiểu miền Nam với canh chua cùng những tộ cá lóc, cá rô, cá kèo kho, một chút mắm chưng trứng Thới Bình, Cà Mau cũng rất ngon miệng.


Những nguyên liệu chế biến được lựa chọn kỹ, tươi, sạch, đảm bảo nguồn gốc xuất xứ, khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng cũng như vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.

Các món ăn của Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán không chỉ được chế biến bằng bàn tay tài hoa, khéo léo của các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, thực khách đến đây sẽ thực sự ấn tượng khi đích thân ông chủ nhà hàng sẽ trổ tài làm bếp và cũng không kém bất cứ đầu bếp nào.


Không chỉ là không gian, là món ăn, Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán níu chân thực khách còn ở chính phong cách phục vụ đúng chất Nam bộ của đội ngũ nhân viên nhà hàng với thái độ ân cần, niềm nở và chuyên nghiệp nhất.


Còn gì hơn khi giữa lòng thành phố ồn ào, náo nhiệt, bạn dừng chân để bước vào một không gian thực sự thư giãn, thoải mái để thưởng thức những món ăn mang đậm hương vị quê nhà.

Địa chỉ:
*Nhà hàng Miền Tây Quán*

Địa chỉ : 77 Văn Cao - Liễu Giai - Ba Đình - Hà Nội

*>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Miền Tây Quán*


_Nguồn: diachiamthuc.vn
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

hnao qua đây ăn đồ Miền Tây thoai

----------

